# 2008 Volvo C30 by Tom Miller at Musicar Northwest



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

We just finished a great project in a Volvo C30. Hadn't done one of these before, we had a good plan going in, and we made some game-time adjustments which turned out really well. This was a fun car to listen to. We had some visitors who got to sit in it when it was done, and we got very kind feedback from everyone. 










Client really likes his car, and had the following requests:

- Retain the stock head unit
- Sound fidelity is the focus
- Needs to have some dynamics and impact when the music calls for it
- Not chop things up!










We decided early on to go with a digital source in parallel with the factory head unit, as a reference-quality signal source. 

The speakers in front use the stock locations, which are actually quite nice in position and orientation.










The temporary spare in the back was deleted. 



















The system consists of:

- Mosconi 4to6SPDIF DSP/preamp/DAC
- Volvo OEM receiver going into the analog inputs of the 4to6
- Pure iPod cradle sending SPDIF into the 4to6 via Toslink
- Mosconi Mini RCD controller 
- Arc Xdi1100.5 5-channel amp (150x4/600x1)
- Morel Tempo Ultra 6 components, fully-active
- JL Audio 12TW3 subwoofer










The vehicle owner also supplied some new metal interior trim to bring the level of the interior up to where he wanted it, and we installed that new trim as part of this project. 

The speakers are powered in a fully-active setup. The Pure cradle was modified and installed into the center console with the Mini RCD, which was tasked with master volume control, subwoofer level control, and selection of the input preset. A Toslink cable carried an optical digital signal from the iPod into the 4to6 in the back of the car. 

The output of the factory system was full-range, speaker-level, 8.8V max, and no clipping measured at full rail. There was a bit of subsonic high-pass action, but we were able to compensate in the DSP EQ, and that along with cabin gain helped us be flat all the way to 20. We did not measure any changes in the stock EQ curve as the volume was raised and lowered, so this could be interfaced without the need for an external volume control of any kind (we needed it for full control over the iPod's volume). 










The 4to6 fed high, mid, and sub-bass signals to an Arc XDi 1100.5. Nice amplifier, we have used a good number of them this year. Lots of power, small chassis. 

The Morel Tempo Ultra 6 has been featured in some builds on this page, of course, this is the first time we've posted about using it. The tweeter was just barely able to fit into the stock mounts, which have a bit of angle and are in the perfect location as far as stage width goes (the mirror "sails" are as far apart as two tweeters can be in the door).

*WIRING*

Grommets are important:










So are fuses:



















And wiring looking stock is important to us, too:




























*DOORS*

The door got some CLD treatment, and so did the back of the door panel. The door speaker mount is HDPE, which is weatherproof and stiffens the door meaningfully:
































































The approach of "stiffening spacer, mating gasket" is what we do in every car, and it lets us get much better midbass than we otherwise would.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

*TRUNK*

Nutserts for subwoofer enclosure mounting:



















CLD on the countours:










Subwoofer enclosure and stand for amp:










Gear in place:










*LOAD FLOOR/GRILLE*


Partway through the install, the client called and asked if we could improve the look in the back of the car if he raised his budget a bit. Tom proposed we spend on some upgraded materials and added time on the trunk. Here's how that went:














































































































































































































































*CONSOLE*

The controller and the iPod cradle both can be concealed by the stock sliding cover. Red backlighting is least harmful to night vision, so that's what Tom used. The cradle takes the digital information and relays it to the digital input of the DSP processor/preamp/DAC via a Toslink optical cable. The iPod using lossless files sounds amazing. 

















































































































































Great sound, wonderful look and feel, client was very happy - a great project all the way round!


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

great build. you guys do some beautiful work. look forward to seeing more!


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, that's just flat out sexy.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

drool.....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

man...if there was ONLY a way to get Tom Miller down here and work with us for a few days...this week...maybe starting thursday? 

my own installation prowess would increase by 10 fold just by being in his presence!


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> man...if there was ONLY a way to get Tom Miller down here and work with us for a few days...this week...maybe starting thursday?
> 
> my own installation prowess would increase by 10 fold just by being in his presence!



Har de har har!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow it looks like it should have came with the car as an upgrade package from the factory.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning work, as always!


----------



## rmchevelle (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice work. :thumbsup: Love the console Ipod/DSP controller mount.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

superb work


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There is a reason why he is the Installer of the Year...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't even have to see to know that's great work, love the gear choice and the c30 is a favorite car of mine, such great lines from a manufacturer not known for good looking vehicles.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the grill/vanity panel. Very original. Nice work guy(s)!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That hatch is a work of art. I'd never set groceries or anything back there! lol

Jay


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!! I thoroughly enjoyed your talent wrapped up in the best looking hot hatch any manufacture has ever offered. The quirky lines of the Volvo were your inspiration and you did a fantastic job of integrating the finishes. That is one happy owner for sure, not just because of all the work you put in, but for the whole package. Nothing was left for chance, simply fantastic!!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't say anything that hasn't already been said about this install. Wow....


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfecccccccction..


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Uhh... ditto? This thing looks great! Very nice integration.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

What is this?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Sonus Car Audio's EVOL template set. Neat setup. 

Here's a video link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekWlzsaOsQ0

Jay


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Sonus Car Audio's EVOL template set. Neat setup.
> 
> Here's a video link:
> 
> ...


Ah. I tried to Google it and all I got were adhesive websites.

Thanks


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, their store is on their Facebook store. It's hard to find.

Jay


----------



## star693 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, Ken and Tom,

I am really enjoying all your hard work and dedication.

Thanks for everything!

Chris


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting us work on your car, and I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Jesús Bueno (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello, one question. How did you unplug the door harness? Is it hard? Can you explain to me? Right now I'm working the same place on my Volvo C30 2013 R Design and I'm trying to find out how to wiring my door speakers. Thanks.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

If the plugs are anything like on my 2015, you have to get something really small like a pair of jewelry screwdrivers and on the bottom you'll see 2 slots. Push the screwdriver in there to release the locking mechanism (you'll see the connector separate at the top), with that released it then slides back. 

Scroll down here Door harness connector.

There's a picture showing it, that thread is for earlier cars, but the clips identical to mine and I'd bet the same as yours.


----------



## Jesús Bueno (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello Naiku, thank you very much for your support. I have done it. My question is regarding How to unplug the conector of the harness that is inside the door. please see the picture. I need to remove it to pass the cable thought it. Thanks..


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Impressed


----------

